# Lake Ashtabula Fishing Derby



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Barnes County Wildlife Club will be holding their annual ice fishing derby on January 16th at Sibley from 12pm to 3pm. In case of inclement weather or bad ice the alternate date will be February 6th. The cost is $10 per hole, limit 4. There will be $2400 in guaranty prize money. You are allowed to fish in an ice house. If the conditions are good you will be able to drive out before 11:30 setup your house and cut your own holes, no vehicles will be allowed on the ice after 11:30. Only tournament officials will be allowed to drill holes after 11:30 so if you want to setup a house get there early! 
For more information contact Jay Holm (701) 490-1293 or Jill Christensen (701) 845-2087.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

ttt


----------

